# Y Ddraig Goch



## skiprat (Nov 9, 2008)

'Y Ddraig Goch' is Welsh for 'The Red Dragon' , the symbol used on the Welsh flag. I asked Jeff Powell to make up some 'Welsh' blanks recently after seeing his cool work. Although he made them to fit on a Jr sized pen, I decided to try one on a full size Statesman first. I'm looking forward to doing one on a fully custom kitless pen one day.:biggrin:
I made a the 'Dragon Slayer' clip from a stainless steel bolt
Thanks Jeff, they're all great!!!:biggrin:


----------



## edman2 (Nov 9, 2008)

Every time I see a post from you I expect to be amazed. And...I am...again!
Professional in every way.


----------



## devowoodworking (Nov 9, 2008)

Absolutely, Awe-inspiring work....from both of you!!!


----------



## spiritwoodturner (Nov 9, 2008)

Amazing pen, not only the blank but the clip too. How did you mount that to the tube? Or is it mounted directly to the blank? Interesting find on that bolt also. When I see stuff like this I think I should stick with peppermills...

Dale


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow you do amazing work.  I am inspired every time I see one of your creations.


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 9, 2008)

Beautiful Skippy ! Absolutely stunning . Jeff has done a wonderful job on this one too .


----------



## skiprat (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for comments:biggrin:



spiritwoodturner said:


> ............ How did you mount that to the tube? Or is it mounted directly to the blank? Interesting find on that bolt also. .......... Dale


 
LOL, Dale, the clip wouldn't last five minutes if just stuck to the blank.:wink:
After I got the shape right, I filed one side of the handle flat to sit on the blank, leaving a (about) 1mm space under the blade. Then drilled two 2mm holes in the clip 'hilt' and two in the blank. I then had to press 2 Stainless Steel Hammer Rivets from the inside of the tube. I had to put a notch in the finial so it would pass the top rivet. 
The bolt was a standard SS bolt. I cut the hex head off and turned the hilt. The rest was done with a file and %&£* ages with wet'n'dry.:redface:
Here's a pic of the the type of rivet with the original clip for size comparison


----------



## el_d (Nov 9, 2008)

Dang Skippy, in the words of my son "THATS FEEKIN AWESOME"


----------



## toolcrazy (Nov 9, 2008)

When I grow up, I wanna make pens like you. Yea right, like that will ever happen. 

Gorgeous pen.


----------



## broitblat (Nov 9, 2008)

Very impressive -- as usual.   A great blank and a great custom pen.

  -Barry


----------



## babyblues (Nov 9, 2008)

That is such a cool pen!  I love the colors.  Very impressive.  So many new things to try, so little time.  Oh well, I can sleep when I'm dead.


----------



## ahoiberg (Nov 9, 2008)

great work and i'll tell ya that welsh language is the craziest thing i ever saw. particularly that town in wales that has one of the longest names in the world. stands for "the lady that lives down by the water through the hollow near the bog in the lowland amongst reeds over yonder" or something like that...


----------



## talbot (Nov 9, 2008)

Different indeed, and superb workmanship.
regards, Bill


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 9, 2008)

Awsome pen, your work is very inspiring.


----------



## spiritwoodturner (Nov 9, 2008)

LOL, Dale, the clip wouldn't last five minutes if just stuck to the blank.:wink:


I didn't think you would just glue it on, I just couldn't conceive how you could get it through acrylic like that without screwing it up. Now, please tell us how many you DID screw up before you got this down pat. If you tell us zero, I'm hopping a flight to Wales to either learn how or kick some booty. How did you learn how to do that???? My guess is you could teach for an entire semester, and there would still be an awful lot to learn.

It's quite frankly one of the most unique pens I've ever seen, anywhere. Last question. Is the blank lasered out, then cast, like something Ken Nelson at Kallenshaan might come up with? That's unique too, and the combination of 2 giant talents makes for some very interesting and lovely results.

That needs to be in an international magazine somewhere...

Regards,
Dale


----------



## Darley (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice looking pen Skip I like your pen clip Jeff did a good work too


----------



## rherrell (Nov 9, 2008)

FANTASTIC job Steven, again. You never cease to amaze me!:wink:


----------



## arjudy (Nov 9, 2008)

That one is my favorite of all of your creations. The sword clip is just fantastic. Keep it up!!!


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow..that does look spectacular!  That sword clip really sets it off, and I read what you did, but don't fathom it..maybe some things are best left secret!  The seamless 360 degree flame job on the bottom worked out exactly as I imagined it too..that I am proud of myself for!  You guys see that ??? 360 flames, no seams, all one piece of wood cut on a scrollsaw.  I'm going to have to make myself one of those...but without the sword clip


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 9, 2008)

Skippy and Jeff all I can say is______________________________________________________                                                     see words fail.


----------



## btboone (Nov 9, 2008)

Great clip.  The pen is really a unique one.  Great job.


----------



## leehljp (Nov 9, 2008)

Steve,

Fantastic Pen that deserves special recognition. Its that nice!

It would be great to have a forum for fine designed pens like this, and the one that one fellow did (apologies for forgetting) with the 700 / 800 piece segments last month. AVBill does a great job in reviewing pens that have the "WOW" factor - and many that don't make the front page. The recent multi-colored segmented pen and this one deserve special recognition and showcasing even if it doesn't make the front page, such as your all-metal pen last month.

The group of moderators, or administrators, or even a vote from members of some such - could put it or elect it into a "Pen Showcase," "Design," "Hall of Fame," or "WOW" Forum . . . i.e. - not something that can be done by the maker, but placed there by the moderators, administrator or the member's choice or member's nomination and moderators choice. I was on a flatworks forum some years ago that did this. Previous work was great motivation for new comers and was easily accessible without having to do a "search" for something the new comers or others were not away of.

This pen, with its pen clip, wood/cast resin design, and WOW factor deserves recognition beyond a 3 day viewing!


----------



## VisExp (Nov 9, 2008)

Another great collaboration.  Nice job on the blank Jeff.  Steven, the clip looks great and go very well with the centerband.


----------



## gerryr (Nov 9, 2008)

Extremely cool and I like the clip a lot.


----------



## ldb2000 (Nov 9, 2008)

SHOWING OFF AGAIN !!! ..... Hee hee . Skippy , you are DA MAN !!! . 
That clip is TOTALLY AWESOME . Your creativity and workmanship is amazing .
Jeff , your skills and workmanship on those blanks is fantastic . I just can't believe you cut those flames in one piece , that has to be the greatest piece of scroll work I've ever seen .


----------



## chriselle (Nov 10, 2008)

What can ya say....I mean really (shaking head).:hypnotized:


----------



## thewishman (Nov 10, 2008)

Awesome teamwork! The combination of art and talent is very impressive.


----------



## PR_Princess (Nov 10, 2008)

WOW Steven - very cool... and creative! Tired of making whole pens from nuts and bolts, so now you cut them up into small bits and bobs. Amazing. What kind of crazy mind thinks like that? :biggrin::biggrin::tongue:

A great collaboration with Jeff. I salute you both!:highfive:


----------



## sdlewis (Nov 10, 2008)

I was going to bed, but after seeing that beauty.  I running out to the work shop.   see ya!


----------

